# Is it acceptable to have blinds slightly smaller than window frame?



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

most places cut in stock blinds for free.

for outside mount, I would go slightly bigger as opposed to smaller. having light show through when you don't want is very annoying .. to me anyway.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting that you would say that wider would be better because we considered going with standard 43" wide blinds but thought having it hang over the frame a inch or so on both sides would not look right. I guess neither option would look exactly right. The special deals for the 39" blinds are online so there would be no cutting to size option available.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

well, I can't see all your available options and cost is certainly a factor for you. sounds like you have your mind made up.

just my opinion.

my house I do inside mount and have them cut or made to fit just inside. Just my opinion on what I like. I'd rather bite the bullet on $$ now and not look at them with regret.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Inside mount is much neater and works better with any additional window treatments that you might want to add later.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It has been my experience that dealing on line with one of the larger blind suppliers offers much lower prices and faster delivery that a local shop. The actual blind manufacturers appear or are the same as you can get from a local dealer.

They offer all the normal features (inside mount, surface mount, etc.) plus additional features for minimal additional costs with no real time delay. They provide details on installation PLUS how and where to measure for every option to make installation very easy, so you can do it yourself. They even called to make sure they were delivered on time and no need to get an 8' box home in my SUV.

I ordered a set of aluminum horizontal mini blinds consiting of two blinds (your choice of sizes that could be different) on a single headrail for easy installation. It worked well for an oversize(7'-6"+) sliding door with an outside mount, so one could be adjusted as desired and the other panel could also be adjusted and raised as needed. The cost was way less than 50% of HD and the delivery was much faster. Since then everything was from them.

Dick


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Live_Oak said:


> Inside mount is much neater and works better with any additional window treatments that you might want to add later.


I agree and would go that route but the existing windows will not allow the depth clearance that is necessary so we have to go outside mount and are thinking of doing the trim mount. For that, you cover all the trim but to do that we would need to get custom sized blinds which are 2-3 times the cost of standard sizes in some cases. So my question was if getting a 39" for a 40.5" frame woud look stupid or if it could 'pass' for something respectable. I am still undecided at this point....:boat:


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I think it would look off. mounting outside blinds that don't cover the full width of the window seems to defeat the purpose of outside blinds.


----------

